# Beddlegert Forestry Commison Site - suitable for motorhomes?



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, has anyone stayed at the FCS at Beddlegert in North Wales, I have read several reviews in magazines etc about the site and it sounds lovely, I am sure i read somewhere that it has a wide entrance suitable for motor homes but can't find this anywhere now. So if anyone has stayed there can you tell me the following:-

a) is it suitable for a 23 ft motor home
b) is it all under the trees and therefore you don't get much sun
c) are there walks from the site
d) is it fairly quiet

I believe the site is open for about 10 months of the year.

Thanks to anyone who can answer these questions


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have not been there since it was taken over by the new owners, but as far as I remember the entrance is reasonable, but a call to the office would confirm this, walks, including one to the village, are possible from the site, and loads close by, the site is varied as to shade and sun.
I have always liked the site and am planning to go there this year so may see you there, and it was not too busy when I went, but there again I would not go at a bank holiday!!

PS Have moved this post to the UK touring as I did not think our Welsh members would agree that posts regarding Wales should be on the continental touring forum, I know it can feel like a foreign country at times, but I beleive the natives are quite friendly these days :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Beddlegert Forestry Commison Site - suitable for motorho*



TravelBug said:


> Hi, has anyone stayed at the FCS at Beddlegert ..............
> a) is it suitable for a 23 ft motor home
> 
> Lovely place. Not been for years cos we've now got a Yank and we're too long. Used to go nearly every weekend. You should be OK with a 23footer but I would book ahead. a/ due to length and b/ due to the fact that this is an extremely popular site and gets busy even out of season.
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Have not been there since it was taken over by the new owners, :


What new owners Helen?
Is it not Forrestry Commision anymore?


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

We had a look at Bedgellert a few years ago. It looked nice although we thought a bit dark as it is under trees, so not much of a view. We ended up staying here.
It's just the other side of Bedgellert and very open, large but did not feel crowded or commercial, although we did stay in september. It is surrounded by mountains.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Jules said:


> .................We ended up staying here.
> It's just the other side of Bedgellert and very open, large but did not feel crowded or commercial, although we did stay in september. It is surrounded by mountains.


Think thats the one I'm talking about. Bye Heck, it has come on since I was last there!


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

We stayed in this site a couple of years ago. At the time we had a caravan, but that was 23ft shipping length. Access with 40 ft of car plus caravan is harder than 23ft of motorhome so you need have no worries on that score! Also there were some very large motorvans there at the same time. 

It is a large site, and the pitches vary a lot in size. The smallest pitches might be too small for you but there should be no issue getting one big enough.

You can walk into Bedgellert from the site, and there are several places to eat (and drink if you wish). from Bedgellert there are a number of very nice walks.

Apparently gellert was a dog, bedgellert was its final resting place. It was a sad story, the dog was innocent but put down because it was wrongly accused of mauling a child, I think (or it may have been a sheep, I can't remeber, old age!!)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

At £25 per night (for us) I crossed it off my list of 'must visit' sites... :roll:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> [quote="zaskarThink thats the one I'm talking about. Bye Heck, it has come on since I was last there!


At £25 per night (for us) I crossed it off my list of 'must visit' sites... :roll:[/quote]

Cripes!!!!!!!!! I'm not surprised. So would I 8O


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

zaskar said:


> HelenB said:
> 
> 
> > Have not been there since it was taken over by the new owners, :
> ...


There is something in the back of my mind that the FC gave up running it, but I may have got it wrong


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

It is still a Forestry Commission Site.

In transition to a joint venture with the C&CC.

Will become C&CC run (badged?) in full next year.

We've had a 6m motorhome on there.

Lots of trees, some pitches a bit tight.

Years ago, I backpacked my 3 year old son from there to the top of Snowdon and back - no wonder I have a bad back.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for your replies, all of which are helpful.

Apologies for posting this in the wrong category, hadn't worked out that there was one for UK touring, am Welsh myself and was an honest mistake.

Sounds like the site could be quite nice in low season, we have decided to try and head up there either this side of the summer school holidays or Sept/October. I believe it's open till November.

Thanks again, these forums are so helpful.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hey, no problem for me to move a post, please do not think I was :evil: 
part of my job and I do not mind at all. 
The important bit is you keep posting, rather than worry about the why's and wherefore's :wink:


----------

